# Remote printing: LPD

## ajaygautam

Hello,

I have a wireless router with a printer server built into it. Its using a remote LPD server to share printer for Unix / Linux.

I was able to configure remote printing on my Mandrake 9.0 laptop, using the printer wizard supplied with it.

I went to gentoo.org and found that only CUPS and Samba were documented. Search at forums did not find anything either.

Can anyplease please help me setup printing on gentoo ?

Thanks

Ajay Gautam

----------

## zaftro

Hi Ajay,

Does Mandrake use CUPS?

See if on Mandrake http://localhost:631/ brings up CUPS. If it does, click on the printers link up on the top of the page. Make a note of which drivers are being used (ie GIMP-print, foo-matic) and the device URI. If all is still going well, open http://localhost:631/ on Gentoo proceed to add a printer, when asked for a device choose "LPD/LPR Host or printer". And the device URI should be the same as in Mandrake.

Make sure CUPS and Gimp-print and/or foo-matic are installed on Gentoo.

If none of that works, checkout http://localhost:631/documentation.html on Gentoo, hopefully it will help. Printers supported for Gimp-print are here and foo-matic here.

Anywho, goodluck

zaftro

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Hi,

I use CUPS with an epson 777 printer on a wireless router.  I'll give you a rough overview of how I got it going.

-emerge cups, and gimp-print-cups

-start the cups daemon with /etc/init.d/cups start (note that you should probably add it to the default startup)

-Using a web browser, go to http://localhost:631

 I had to do this as root the first time, but I could do it as a normal user after that.  I don't know why root was required in the first place, since it should just ask for the root password if you are a normal user.

-Click on 'manage printers' then 'add printer'

-You need a name for the printer.  I used 'epson'.  Not too original   :Wink:    You can also enter a location and description, but I left these blank.  Click on continue

-The device is LPD/LPR Host or Printer.

-The device uri may vary, depending on your firewall.  Check your firewall documentation, it should say what port it is.  My entry is:

lpd://192.168.2.1/lpt1 I have an smc barricade.

-Choose your make, model and driver from the lists.  Mine is

Epson Stylus Color 777, CUPS+Gimp print v4.3.5 (en)

-You should then be able to send a test page to the printer by click on the highlighted 'Epson' (in my case, since that's what I called it), then click 'print test page'

TaDa!  (Hopefully!)

qbf

\edit

One thing I forgot to mention that drives me nuts.  When I print, I get an ascii page after the job, with my user name and the date.  I can't figure out how to stop it from printing the extra page.  I have all banner pages off in cups.  Grrrr.  Let me know if you have the same problem.  

\edit

----------

## ajaygautam

qwkbrnfox and zaftro, Thanks for the information.

My mandrake box is set to use CUPS and redirect to lpd://wlanrouter/L1. Printing works fine. Using foomatic + hpijs

On my gentoo box, I seem to set it up fine, but when I click on "Print test page", I get "Forbidden You don't have permission to access the resource on this server."

I did emerge foomatix, and hpijs, and following the instructions from your replies and the printing doc from gentoo.org, I was able to setup, start CUPS. localhost:631, list printers shows:

========

fmdj670  HP DeskJet 670C, Foomatic + hpijs

Description: HP DeskJet 670C

Location:

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs.

Device URI: lpd://wlanrouter/L1

=========

Here is the command that I used to create the printer:

=====

foomatic-configure -s cups -p 60928 -c lpd://wlanrouter/L1 -n fmdj670 -d hpijs

=====

I am able to ping wlanrouter and http to it. Its showing printer ready. I did add root and agautam to the lp group, restarted CUPS after that. but nothing works. Fails as root too.

qwkbrnfox, I am not getting banner pages from my Mandrake setup. As soon as I get it working in gentoo, will let you know from here  :Smile: 

Any help to get further on this will be appreciated.

Thanks

Ajay Gautam

----------

## zaftro

Hi again,

For testing purposes you may as well try to use Gimp-print for the printer driver. The Gimp-print website says the "HP DeskJet 600 Series" driver should work with the '670C'. So I suppose do an "emerge gimp-print-cups" and add a printer through the CUPS http interface while choosing the Gimp-print HP driver and the same device URI. Then do a print test.

Hopefully that does what it's supposed to. Goodluck anyways.

zaftro

----------

## bLanark

 *Quote:*   

> One thing I forgot to mention that drives me nuts. When I print, I get an ascii page after the job, with my user name and the date. I can't figure out how to stop it from printing the extra page. I have all banner pages off in cups. Grrrr. Let me know if you have the same problem. 

 

This is a known problem with the Barricade. Did you know that there are two different part numbers going under the name "Barricade?" One has had this problem fixed in a pre-release firmware update. The other hasn't, and I have the other :'-( . If your firmware is around version 1.93, then there is no known fix, AFAIK. If you have the other part number, your firmware will be version 1.4 or something similar, and there is a fix, if you google for it. The latest firmware is NOT on the smc.com support site, AFAIK. 

You should check that you're running the latest firmware anyway...

Oh, my barricade has the wrong part number written on it too!

----------

## bLanark

 *Quote:*   

> One thing I forgot to mention that drives me nuts. When I print, I get an ascii page after the job, with my user name and the date. I can't figure out how to stop it from printing the extra page. I have all banner pages off in cups. Grrrr. Let me know if you have the same problem. 

 

This is a known problem with the Barricade. Did you know that there are two different part numbers going under the name "Barricade?" One has had this problem fixed in a pre-release firmware update. The other hasn't, and I have the other :'-( . If your firmware is around version 1.93, then there is no known fix, AFAIK. If you have the other part number, your firmware will be version 1.4 or something similar, and there is a fix, if you google for it. The latest firmware is NOT on the smc.com support site, AFAIK. 

You should check that you're running the latest firmware anyway...

Oh, my barricade has the wrong part number written on it too!

----------

## qwkbrnfox

bLanark,

It worked!  I flashed the firmware, and no more banner pages.  That was a 6 month epic.  My roommate uses a windows machine that prints fine, so I figured it was my fault.  I should know better   :Wink: 

Thank you!

qbf

----------

## ajaygautam

 *Quote:*   

> For testing purposes you may as well try to use Gimp-print for the printer driver. The Gimp-print website says the "HP DeskJet 600 Series" driver should work with the '670C'. So I suppose do an "emerge gimp-print-cups" and add a printer through the CUPS http interface while choosing the Gimp-print HP driver and the same device URI. Then do a print test. 

 

zaftro, this did not work either.

I emerged gimp-print, added a printer using the GUI. Here is the description of the added printer:

==============

dj670C  HP LaserJet Series CUPS v1.1

Description:

Location: home

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs.

Device URI: lpd://wlanrouter/L1

==============

Steps, I followed to add printer, after installing gimp-print (localhost:631):

1. Set name to dj670C, Continue

2. Set device to "LPD/LPR Host or Printer", Continue

3. Set Devive URI to "lpd://wlanrouter/L1", Continue

4. Set Make to "HP", Continue

5. Set model to "HP DeskJet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)", Continue

-- Printer Added Sucessfully --

I did notice that for step 5, the selection box had only 3 choices, which seemed a little odd to me:

==========

HP DeskJet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)

HP LaserJet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)

HP New DeskJet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)

==========

Now, if I click on "Print Test Page" or the printer Icon on the left corner, I get:

"Forbidden You don't have permission to access the resource on this server."

Any next steps will be helpful.

Thanks

Ajay Gautam

----------

## etbonick

I have a speedstream 2604 router that cancels my print job when I send it. It has worked fine with lpd from RH8

lpd://10.10.10.253/L1

When i restart the print job I get

```
client-error-not-possible
```

I think it may be the router. I am using IBM NP17 which I have always used a hp4000 driver for because of the duplex unit on it.

----------

## etbonick

ajaygautam

```
dj670C HP LaserJet Series CUPS v1.1 
```

Shouldnt you be using HP deskjet drivers, not laserjet drivers??????

----------

## etbonick

Mine printed using the raw driver. But not default hj laserjet.... I am now installing hpijs and gimp-print-cups to see if those will help. I will be sure to post when I have it working.

----------

## etbonick

ajaygautam--

Oh you must restart cups after emerging gimp-print-cups. I shoulda thought of that before. If that doesnt work sync, unmerge and then emerge cups again. Somehting may not have gotten compiled/set right.

I got my printer working. Should followed the guide first.

----------

## ajaygautam

Thanks, I already got it working long back. I don;t remember exactly what I did, but I searched more on these forums itself, and got it working.

----------

